# HDR with moving subject



## Compozik

Hi,

I have discovered HDR technique not so long ago, and it is simply amazing. One thing I don't get; how to achieve a HDR image, with a moving object?

You have to take at least 3 identical framed shots, and vary the exposure, but if there is a moving object, how to keep it clean, single and in focus?

Thanks!


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr

Compozik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have discovered HDR technique not so long ago, and it is simply amazing. One thing I don't get; how to achieve a HDR image, with a moving object?
> 
> You have to take at least 3 identical framed shots, and vary the exposure, but if there is a moving object, how to keep it clean, single and in focus?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yes it is super easy!!! Just do what I did here


----------



## Battou

Either get super amasing at panning....or just use an EDR process like everyone else.


----------



## bikefreax

BuZzZeRkEr said:


> Compozik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have discovered HDR technique not so long ago, and it is simply amazing. One thing I don't get; how to achieve a HDR image, with a moving object?
> 
> You have to take at least 3 identical framed shots, and vary the exposure, but if there is a moving object, how to keep it clean, single and in focus?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is super easy!!! Just do what I did here
Click to expand...

 
This is nice but you did not tell him how to do it like he asked.


----------



## musicaleCA

I think that was a joke. The very idea of taking an HDR of a moving object is...silly. I can't fathom how you'd do it without three cameras firing simultaneously, and then you'd run into issues like parallax. What a mess.

If you want HDR-like effects in images of moving objects, try using something like Topaz Adjust or Topaz Detail.


----------



## thekyle

if you shoot RAW you can try to make one by adjusting the exposure and making photos from one frame


----------



## mr sussex

It is not possible to make a true HDR photograph with only one exposure, RAW or not.


----------



## mr sussex

There is one way, that I have used, to get a HDR photograph of a moving subject.

You need to open the image in PS and remove the moving subject from two of the frames leaving a transparent hole in the picture. You can do this by a variety of ways, which one is best depends on the image. 

Of course, this means that you are working from one exposure of the subject itself, so the subject needs to be well exposed. Basically the background will be HDR while the subject is a single exposure.

It also depends on how the subject is moving, if you were photographing a bride rather than a race car, then the thing to do is get the frames shot quickly, you will be surprised how much subject movement you can get away with.


----------



## ghache

mr sussex said:


> It is not possible to make a true HDR photograph with only one exposure, RAW or not.


 

its not TRUE HDR but at least you can get a little bit more details creating 3 different exposure using a raw files, just my 2C
since the subjet is moving it will be hard to get 3 different shot


----------



## Tulsa

BuZzZeRkEr said:


> Compozik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have discovered HDR technique not so long ago, and it is simply amazing. One thing I don't get; how to achieve a HDR image, with a moving object?
> 
> You have to take at least 3 identical framed shots, and vary the exposure, but if there is a moving object, how to keep it clean, single and in focus?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is super easy!!! Just do what I did here
Click to expand...


Even though this is an old post I will chime in...First off, whats moving in this picture? how does that help him? I guess I wont give my second as you are not asking for C&C on your picture.


----------



## skieur

Faster chips are required to do HDR with a moving subject and those are already starting to come out on cameras that have not been released yet.  Sony has a full frame in the wings with a 15 frame per second burst speed and in camera HDR multiple shooting and blending.  Not quite there yet, but heading in that direction.

skieur


----------

